# Reasons Hedgehogs Splat?



## Alastrina

:?: 

I'm just curious as to why Charley would be splatting.

Temperature is 76 degrees in his cage, he's not hurting that I can tell...

I'm almost left only with the option of the happy/contented hedgie splat.

Tried to take a picture but my (*&^(^&% camera didn't tell me my memory card was locked >_<

The situation is this:

Charley got a shot of antibiotics on this past Friday afternoon; he had his wheel that night and then did not have it for 2 nights, and I gave it back tonight. He walked on it a little and then went *splat* right inside on the wheel running surface.

He was running and climbing all over me and the couch during bonding time, and did not appear to be favoring the hind leg in question and seemed very happy, bright eyes, etc, at all his baby food and took his Baytril with no problems...

I guess I'm concerned in part because when Charley splats like this he looks like a quilly pancake with a head, I'm serious if he's out on a flat surface he's a circle. 

But then if I disturb him he quills up, moves, or whatever else he wants to do, it's not as though he was unable to move for any reason.

So is he happy? Is he still having discomfort, and would this show up after a few steps on the wheel and not while out playing with me? Is he hot? Does the Baytril upset his tummy in spite of the kibbles and babyfood I offer him prior?

Thoughts and opinions are welcome!


----------



## Littlefootsmama

I've always been told that hedgehogs splat to regulate their body temperature; when they are relaxing/content; or when they are playing. Splatting is usually linked to all positive things, sometimes if it is a really hot summer day they will if they are too warm, but other than that I don't think you have anything to worry about. It is typical hedgie behavior in all my experiences.  I'd take it as a compliment!


----------



## Littlefootsmama

Also Baytril can take a toll on a little one's tummy, so he may just be trying to relax and take it easy as well. I've had guinea pigs and hedgehogs on it; it is known to sometimes cause belly upset, but if he seems to be acting like himself, again I wouldn't worry =)


----------



## Nebular

My little guys loves to splat when he's on the couch. It's not too hot or too cold (it's much warmer in the shirt he sleeps in in my lap, all curled up). He just seems to do it to be comfortable. He'll scurry around for a few seconds, find the right spot, then splat so that his nose is right beside me.


----------



## Alastrina

I think Charley's splatting might be a combination of happy/relieved and some lingering discomfort in his back legs.

I gave his wheel back last night and now this morning he was less willing to walk on his hind legs. How long do the effects of a shot (the pain) linger? It's been 4 days solid since he received the injection. I've never had a hedgie get a shot before now, so I'm not sure if this is normal for it to last this long or if there is something I should be concerned about.

While Charley was not willing to walk as much, as far, or as quickly he still was perfectly willing and able to do so to get to his baby food snack! I had him walk around on the table for me so I could watch the way he moved; he waddled over to his snack, plopped his little hind end down on the table and proceeded to eat his baby food.

Then when he went back to his cage to bunk down for the day, he took a long drink of water and went *splat* right in the middle of his cage and almost closed his eyes. I heard that little "pop" sound he makes when he is happy, so I'm going to keep my eye on him still but am getting more sure that it is nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Nancy

They can splat for many reason and unfortunately not all are good reason. They can also splat when ill, out of breath, exhausted, and hurting as sometimes splatting right out feels better. 

Usually if they are splatting because of out of breath or exhausted, it is fairly obvious because they just plunk down where they are like they haven't got the strength to go further. 

I'd keep a close eye on him. If he seems like he is exhausted or out of breath, he needs to see the vet again in case the URI has progressed to pneumonia.

Hugs


----------



## mizgoldstein

my hedgie is still really young so idk if that makes a difference but she splats almost every time we cuddle (if you look at my thread for her you'll see a picture of her splatting on my boyfriend's chest) so unless I know it's cause she's hot, or if she was portraying symptoms to make me believe it could be something bad (like those Nancy listed above), I like to assume its a splat of content


----------



## Alastrina

I got the picture off the memory card:

[attachment=0:1fjxaxu4]IMG_6324_sm.jpg[/attachment:1fjxaxu4]

Thoughts?

Also, what are some warning signs of pneumonia? I'm going to read stickies too.

Right now he's eating well, poos are normal, nose is no longer drippy, breathing sounds clear and unlabored, normal pee output, and only slightly elevated water intake. He is active when out during bonding time, and tries to walk on his wheel, but after a few turns of the wheel he splatted, and I took the picture because he laid there like that for a minute or two before getting off.

Later last night after I took the picture I heard him running/ walking briskly on the wheel for at least an hour while I was laying in bed trying to fall asleep.

~Katie


----------



## Guest

Alastrina said:


> I got the picture off the memory card:
> 
> [attachment=0:2w45pmgn]IMG_6324_sm.jpg[/attachment:2w45pmgn]
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Also, what are some warning signs of pneumonia? I'm going to read stickies too.
> 
> Right now he's eating well, poos are normal, nose is no longer drippy, breathing sounds clear and unlabored, normal pee output, and only slightly elevated water intake. He is active when out during bonding time, and tries to walk on his wheel, but after a few turns of the wheel he splatted, and I took the picture because he laid there like that for a minute or two before getting off.
> 
> Later last night after I took the picture I heard him running/ walking briskly on the wheel for at least an hour while I was laying in bed trying to fall asleep.
> 
> ~Katie


That happens to my hedgies after a long night or run or something, I'd go with the thing Nancy said about just being out of energy, but keep an eye on it Just In Case


----------



## Nancy

Signs of pneumonia are lack of energy, noisey breathing, plus any symptoms like humans with pneumonia have. The biggy with hedgehogs, is loss of appetite and quite often green poop. As long as he is eating normally, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Alastrina

Phew, I'm still going to watch him but he doesn't have any of those signs right now so that makes me feel a little better.

The only thing aside from the splatting itself that is different from his past normal daily behavior is he is drinking a little more water, maybe between a teaspoon and a tablespoon more a day than usual, but it all comes out like it's supposed to (and I get soaked in the process).

I am trying to give him a mid-day baby food snack laced with Bene-bac powder to help keep his gut flora up and between antibiotic doses so the meds can still do their thing.

I check on him 3 or 4 times a day since the vet for meds and just to see how he's doing and then let him go back to sleep after he eats, drinks, and uses the potty.


----------

